
America is having an unemployment crisis. Europe chose not to - hhs
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/04/kurzarbeit-coronavirus-pandemic-america-unemployment-apocalypse-europe-not/
======
gshdg
This helps for companies cutting back. Not for companies shutting down.

